# EMU 0404 work only powered by USB?



## Bruce (Sep 14, 2006)

Question ? 
Can I use the EMU 0404 with only USB power for line in/line out through my laptop's battery power without using the EMU wall wart power supply for REW?

I'm using a Dell laptop (XP Pro SP3) on battery power with the following:
1) a calibrated mic (Panasonic capsule) and 9V battery operated mic preamp 
2) currently, a behringer UCA202 USB soundcard

My problem, the behringer does NOT provide control of the input (recording) volume control (verified by numerous web links).

I want my measurement system to run completely on battery power. Will the EMU 0404 work this way ?


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

I would say no. They likely require the external power to achieve the high S/N ratios it enjoys, that the USB can't supply.

Why would you care to not plug in the power supply?

brucek


----------



## Bruce (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh well, just a preference, not really that important, just makes it more portable.

Guess I'll try EMO 0404 out since it also has MIDI for my BFD (Don't know if I'll need the BFD in the new space yet).

Does anybody really know the issue with behringer UCA202 and "recording input volume control" just not being there? I would have thought the input volume control was a function of Microsoft software not behringer hardware.

Is there maybe an older Windows XP USB audio driver I need to load ? Tried updating the current USB audio driver from Microsoft web, but system told me I had the most current (Currently using a Pentium M Dell Lattitude Laptop).

Forgot to ask, will the EMU 0404 also work with Linux ?


----------

